# first bowkill



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

yday was my 1st day out this season...this is my 7th season bowhunting....after a few close calls and misses during the previous 6 seasons, it all finally came together yesterday evening....this 10 pt is my first deer kill ever...up 30 ft in a tree and drilled him w/ a perfect behind the shoulder pass through shot at 9 yds...did my autopsy, and to my surprise, i missed both lungs, prolly cuz of the insanely steep shot angle, but his heart had a 3 blade hole in the top and bottom of it, completely pierced his heart, ran 40 yds and heard him crash. think im gonna have him mounted. for those interested here is my gear: bow-reflex prowler at 70#, easton st axis arrows, 125 gr 3 blade muzzy...good luck to all those waiting to make their first kill, be patient it will happen if you are persistent...took me seven years but this deer was definitely worth every second of the wait!?!?!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good for you!!!! Nice Buck!!!!!!!
John


----------



## antlers8893 (May 27, 2006)

i would most definately get him mounted


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats, very nice deer. They seem to get easier after the first. My first took five years.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

GREAT deer!!! Congrats!! Unbelievable first deer!! Great patience too!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a real nice buck. Congrats! It took me 6 years to get my first bow kill and it was nothing special (Doe). BTW...what county did you take him in?


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

TPaco214 said:


> yday was my 1st day out this season...this is my 7th season bowhunting....after a few close calls and misses during the previous 6 seasons, it all finally came together yesterday evening....this 10 pt is my first deer kill ever...up 30 ft in a tree and drilled him w/ a perfect behind the shoulder pass through shot at 9 yds...did my autopsy, and to my surprise, i missed both lungs, prolly cuz of the insanely steep shot angle, but his heart had a 3 blade hole in the top and bottom of it, completely pierced his heart, ran 40 yds and heard him crash. think im gonna have him mounted. for those interested here is my gear: bow-reflex prowler at 70#, easton st axis arrows, 125 gr 3 blade muzzy...good luck to all those waiting to make their first kill, be patient it will happen if you are persistent...took me seven years but this deer was definitely worth every second of the wait!?!?!



Great story. I also had a very slow start with my bowhunting success and never gave up. You stayed with it and took a really nice deer. Now that the hard part is over, your first kill will be remembered and is probably going to be one of your favorite hunts in years to come.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

mahoning county...thx for the compliments guys....he came in hot after a young doe....i thought it would be kind of early for that but w/e...he came in and paid for it...lol


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Congrats on a fine buck!! I would mount him without a doubt. I have alot of 1sts mounted that are nowhere near as nice as that. Good job sticking with it!! It took me almost 10 years to get my 1st bowkill(button) believe me after your first it does get easier.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job and a great story. Always nice to get the first one and a 10 pointer is even better!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice kill man, keep up the good hunting!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice buck Congrats on your first


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats man on your first kill! And a very fine one at that!! Way to stay after them. I imagine now that you broke the ice that it will not be another 6 year wait for the next one.


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice buck indeed congrat's on your first deer and I would mount him for sure. Keep it up and you are right patience, it always pays off in the long run. Great story and a great hunt.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

it was a cool experience, i was up in the tree getting bored and sending text messages to everyone...lol...i put my phone away and 10 min later he showed up and after i hit him and he ran off and i heard him tip over, i sat down and it all hit me and then i was shaking like a leaf....i was feeling excitement, anxiety, nervousness, relief, proud, pumped up, and a little remorse...lol....all at once, called my dad right away while i was up in the tree and i couldnt get more than one word out at a time...lol...he had to calm me down and told me to finish the hunt and give the deer time and be quiet and mark the spot and all that other good stuff that i totally forgot about after the shot...he was laying right where i heard him crash so i didnt even use a blood trail...newayz thx again guys...good luck out there


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

haha I love all the feelings described! great part of hunting.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Sweet Deer and a great story! Congrats!


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

WOW! Nice work. Long tines. Get that sucker mounted!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice! I too got my first bow kill (other than a fox squirrel) today. I got a nice 9 point this morning. At age 48 it took me a lot longer to get my first!


----------

